# PC 7518 lock screw mod



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I got a Porter Cable 7518 router to mount in a router table but have lately been using it for hand held routing. I actually like the weight of it and don't mind muscling it around. 

But the base locking mechanism is pretty bad. I would wind up using pliers to tighten/untighten it. The bolt would spin around each time. I felt like I was going to break it every time. This got old fast.

So, I took a Rockler 1/4"-20 cam clamp and used it to replace the locking mechanism. What a difference it makes. Adjustments are super fast and the cam makes for a very solid lock. The lever sticks out a bit far when latched. I'd prefer a lever that curved around closer to the base when locked but I can live with this as it is.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> So, I took a Rockler 1/4"-20 cam clamp and used it to replace the locking mechanism. What a difference it makes. Adjustments are super fast and the cam makes for a very solid lock. The lever sticks out a bit far when latched. I'd prefer a lever that curved around closer to the base when locked but I can live with this as it is.



Great idea Phil , maybe something like this would help ?



Rog


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a good solution. I have my 7518 in a table. I have been using a 6" adjustable to carefully tighten and loosen the bolt. Arthritis has robbed me of some strenght.


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

I have used the cam lock from a bicycle seat post for many years on my PC690. It has the right curvature and is available for less than $5 at most bike stores. The bolt is small enough to just slide through the threads on the base and the adjuster nut that came with seat post lock works great.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Fantastic ideas guys! thanks for sharing


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

senebraskaee said:


> I have used the cam lock from a bicycle seat post for many years on my PC690. It has the right curvature and is available for less than $5 at most bike stores. The bolt is small enough to just slide through the threads on the base and the adjuster nut that came with seat post lock works great.


Good idea - I'll have to check it out. The rockler cam clamps are cheap too - 10 for a pair.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Rogerdodge said:


> Great idea Phil , maybe something like this would help ?
> 
> 
> 
> Rog


Where did you get it?


----------



## oldtennisdude5 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Clamp to fit.*



PhilBa said:


> I got a Porter Cable 7518 router to mount in a router table but have lately been using it for hand held routing. I actually like the weight of it and don't mind muscling it around.
> 
> But the base locking mechanism is pretty bad. I would wind up using pliers to tighten/untighten it. The bolt would spin around each time. I felt like I was going to break it every time. This got old fast.
> 
> So, I took a Rockler 1/4"-20 cam clamp and used it to replace the locking mechanism. What a difference it makes. Adjustments are super fast and the cam makes for a very solid lock. The lever sticks out a bit far when latched. I'd prefer a lever that curved around closer to the base when locked but I can live with this as it is.


You could get a small block of aluminum and on your scroll cut the clamp to the shape needed.


----------



## foxxrunning (Apr 26, 2012)

I did the exact same thing to my router located under my saw table extension arm. It made it so easy to clamp the router tight in just one sweep of my arm. Guess great minds think alike.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> Where did you get it?



They have them here Cam Lever (Cam Clamp) Plastic Handle - Steel Washer (WDS 367), Cam Levers & Clamps | WDS

An image search "Cam Clamp" should find some available in the States.



Rog


----------



## MLH Services (Nov 15, 2014)

*Great plan*

I'm going to have to get a couple of these!! Almost all the thumb screws at our shop need a pliers to do the job. This is great!
Mark


----------

